# Need advice about respirators



## jptruett (Jan 26, 2008)

I have spent the past three weeks trying to get over the flu, cold, and crud.  I know it was brought on by not using a respirator.  I do have a dust collector, but it is not hooked up at this point.  I need to reorganize my shop and then install it.  In the mean time what do you advise that I use to not breath the wood dust?  I have a cloth mask from Wood Craft, but it fogs my glasses up.  Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## avbill (Jan 26, 2008)

I just saw a "RESP-O-RATOR"  With I just ordered.     Packardwoodworks carry them and Klinspor also  If you sign up with Klinspor on this site IPA you can get a 10% discount.  the web site  to view it is :   www.duxterity.com   A review of the dust mask is in the Spring edition 2004 of Woodturning Design  I quote " I would definitely opt for the Resp-o-rator istead of all the other dust protection devices that i have bought in the past. Its simple and comfortable to use ..."  

hope this helps

Bill Daniels


----------



## Mudder (Jan 26, 2008)

One thing to watch out for with the resp-o-rator is that you make sure that it is dry after use. Any water vapors can cause mold spores to form and inside the tubes and cause other breathing problems. Another thing I found is since the Reso-O-Rator exhausts from the front it fogged up my face mask quite regularly. I found these out the hard way and now I have a trend airshield.

Of course you might have totally different results.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 26, 2008)

Unlikely cold or flu is caused by not using respirator. Those diseases are caused by viruses (virii?). As for crud, who knows? 
To answer your question, I use and reccomend the Dust-Bee-Gone mask. No fog.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 26, 2008)

It is the very finest dust that is the most dangerous. I use one of these, it fits under my face shield without fogging, is comfortable, and can also be used with suitable cartridges for organic vapors (finishing). 

http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/7500-series-c-415_9_14_53_656.html?gclid=CLXLsY69lJECFRb8iAodenROHQ

http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/res....html?ccCsid=940352d06db92c0ff21e78716b6ac6c1

Dan


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 26, 2008)

I use the trend Airshield

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Health___Safety/Respirators/respirators.html

Expensive but what are your lungs worth to you


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 26, 2008)

I use the Triton Airshield and LOVE it!


----------



## txcwboy (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought this and like it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/UNUSED-3M-6800-...ryZ11905QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dave


----------



## Charlie in Garfield (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
This is the respirator that I use sales@westernsafety.com When you bring up the site go to respirators, the page that comes up look in the lower left corner for new north pages. The one I use is CFR1. It dose NOT fog up your glasses. You pick the filter you want.
      Charlie & Betsy


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 26, 2008)

Bill,   I didn't see Klinspor Site from the hme page.  How do you find it for the 10% discount...


----------



## leehljp (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a Triton and really like it. BUT I am lazy. I too have had problems with fogging glasses with normal respirators. I took a dual canister respirator to stop that. Then I bought the Triton. It worked too except when it was 90Â° or more. 

When I am turning pens for several hours, I use it. However, when I turn one and work on it for 30 minutes or so and then leave it, come back 10 to 15 minutes, apply CA, leave for 15 minutes, come back for 10 minutes, etc - I get irritated at putting it on and taking it off. I tell myself that I am only going to sand for 2 minutes and apply one more coat of CA for about 1 minute. 

I HATE putting a mask on and taking it off for a few minutes at a time. Unfortunately this leads to flu like symptoms for 24 to 48 hours. Much worse than normal allergies.

NOW I am working on a quiet dust system. A well designed and strong dust and fume sucking system should eliminate the problem. But my neighbor to the side and neighbor behind have bedrooms 8 feet away from my 9 by 12 shop. And I enjoy working on pens between 8 and 11 PM.  So I am trying to build a quiet DC / vac system to see if I can circumvent the mask need.

In the mean time, my recommendation is to use a *good* mask or respirator and don't get lazy. When I find out how well my DC system works as compared to a good mask for a person with a severe allergy to fine dust, I will report back.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 26, 2008)

I too have had problems with "crud" and sinus problems, and I am convinced, for me anyway, it comes from the CA fumes more than the dust.  I use a Triton now.


----------



## Cecilia (Jan 27, 2008)

I use the AO Safety Quicklatch Pro respirator (#95090, about $30). I originally got it for dealing with a mold problem, and I've used it in the shop ever since. It adjusts to fit my head and face, which is a blessing because I'm a tiny woman, and most of this stuff seems to be made for big men. The Quicklatch part means it really is fast to get on and off, and you don't have to fool around with the straps every time. I also wear glasses, and having a way for the exhaled air to get out means it doesn't fog them up! Not only does it keep the particles and dust out, it also helps with vapors from glue and finishes. I like it waaaay, waaay better than any nuisance mask!

From the manufacturer, via Amazon.com: "AO Safety model 95090 Quicklatch PRO Respirator for continued lung protection from paints, pesticides, organic sprays and vapors, mold, chlorine, muriatic acid, lead dust, asbestos, and more! This high efficiency particulate Hepa filter removes 99.97 percent of .3-micron matter for safer breathing and healthier lungs. Niosh Approved"

And: "These cartridges are recommended for paint/pesticide, sprays/vapors mold abatement,chlorine/muriatic acid, lead/asbestos, dusts/fumes, fiberglass,solvents, glues, thinners, lacquers/enamels, sanding, dust/particles."

Hope this helps!


----------



## jduxbur (Mar 27, 2009)

avbill said:


> I just saw a "RESP-O-RATOR"  With I just ordered.     Packardwoodworks carry them and Klinspor also  If you sign up with Klinspor on this site IPA you can get a 10% discount.  the web site  to view it is :   www.duxterity.com   A review of the dust mask is in the Spring edition 2004 of Woodturning Design  I quote " I would definitely opt for the Resp-o-rator istead of all the other dust protection devices that i have bought in the past. Its simple and comfortable to use ..."
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Bill Daniels



Hi Bill,   I am kind of new to this site but I turn all kinds of things.  Pens have become a large part of it.  In power sanding on the lathe I needed good a respirator so bad that I invented this one.  
It has two problems. The nose clip hurts your nose---don’t make it so tight.  It is not a glue joint.  Or don’t use the thing at all and just breathe through your mouth.  Snorkelers do it all the time.  Second is saliva----the mouthpiece goes in front of your teeth.  You can not swallow with your mouth open.  Close your mouth all the way, swallow, and forget it. That is my patent.
On my web page at www.duxterity.com there is now a link to click on for a  YouTube Demonstration.

More than anything, wear something.  Sanding on a wood lathe generates large amounts of very, very fine dust.  Also this dust is in the air long after you turn the lathe off.  
Do not shut the machine off and remove the respirator!
Keep it on until ventilation has cleared the room or you leave the area.  

Hope this helps.  Let me know if you have any questions on respirators or filters.  I learned the hard way.

Jim


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 27, 2009)

The "RESP-O-RATOR" looks pretty cool, but I'm one of those people who has trouble breathing through my mouth... when I have a cold or something that causes my nostrils to clog up, I feel like I'm about to suffocate... I tried snorkeling when I was younger and really couldn't breath properly... I use a half mask respirator from CSUSA that I like.. it does interfere with my face shield, but I put up with it for the safety... need to look at a couple of others to see if they'll fit under the shield better.  On a hot day, even the respirator gives me trouble breathing.


----------



## programmergeek (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok I have done a ton of research here.

The worst dust for you is under 1 micron also the hardest to trap most filters only catch 3 microns.  the under 1 micron stays in your lungs.  It really depens how sensitive you are how much you turn and the type of wood.  

The 3m airshield everyone says is the best, does under 1 micron but $$$

the Triton Pro is the next power one but does not get down to the 1 micron level I think 3 microns is the best that does. 

Out of the power ones the ao safety and 3m reporators linked to above are good.  I have a AO safety with the small dust filters under 1 micron.  The larger filters also work but they are more for paint fumes etc, they use activated charchole.  The thing to relise here is thoes filters ONLY LAST 2 WEEKS or so then the charchole is done.  They will still work for dust but why walk around with big filters on your face.  Do not use them for chemicals after a couple of day they will not protect you.  Learned this spraying laquire one day, still caughing.  

dust masks do not work again they will limit some dust but will not get to the 3 micron level.

There is one other mask nicked named the pig nose i have one not bad has one big filter in frount and is cheap google the nick name you will find it.  I perfer the side filters though like the ao safety just makes the mask fit better.  

next for me will be a 3m air shield.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Mar 30, 2009)

"Lab Safety Supply" has a large number of respirators to choose from. "North" brand respirators are used by a large number of companies to protect their employees and they offer a complete line of filter cartridges. I used one for years and was very happy with it. Great fit and not nearly as uncomfortable to wear as most I've used. 

The ease with which you can breathe through any respirator is solely dependent on the types of cartridges being used. For wood dust, an organic vapor cartridge with prefilters should be more than sufficient and they're fairly easy to breathe through.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 30, 2009)

I finally broke down and purchased a Trend Airshield and like it very much.  I looked at the Triton but I wasn't crazy about the belt pack and hose that I'm afraid I'd hook onto everything.  The Trend has the battery pack in the hood and while this may sound cumbersome, I don't find it to be that way at all.  I found mine brand new on Ebay for a very fair price so look around before you buy.

Jim Smith


----------



## burl128 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very little quality info about this subject on the web. Once i found site with list of activities,materials, chemicals etc. and apropriate filters but can't find it again.
I'm not expert on this but will try to write what i remember. There are Particulate respirators, Gas/vapor respirators and Combination respirators.
As we work not just with wood (acrylic, resins, epoxy...) we need combination filters.
Filters are usualy marked with apropriate letter and colour. Letters mark category from which they protect - eg. P (white colour) for particulate filter and different letter for gas/vapor A,B,E,K. There are also numbers 1 to 3 which is how efficiant they are.
Most people dont realize that they dont use adequate filters. So for us best would be combinations filters with P3 mark (P2 does not cover dusts from all woods). I recommend every one does an extensive search for their own needs, as this is not something we should take lightly.


----------



## LG83 (Oct 3, 2009)

I recently bought the MSA multi-purpose respirator mask(the one on top).The protection is great and I don't need to take it on and off a million times a day...


----------

